# Get you AB Cert.



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Maritime license training has an AB course comming up on Sept.9 2013. please send contact info if you are interested.


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

What is a ab liscence? You can txt or call me at 832 287 0802


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

AB is Able Bodied Seaman. Just up from deckhand, and below Mate.


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

How much and how long?


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Do they do renewals? I let mine expire in june and would like to renew it.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

the class is 5 days and 795.00 dollars..


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

to renew call 1 800 I ASK NMC


----------

